# Where do you start???



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry I did search before posting but couldn't really find where to post this so here goes.......

I have recently found out that the lady I shared my eggs with last year has given birth to a baby boy    for a variety of reasons I never ended up completeing the donor egg details form - the one which includes the well wish and pen sketch. LWC called me to chase and I have said I will complete as soon as possible, however everytime I try and sit down to start this message I am just stumped at what to write. It is very important to me to get this right but I just don't know where to start especially with the opening sentence. Can anyone please give me some tips??

The baby is prem but doing well apparently as our due date wasn't until 9 March (well that was my due date after ET so I asume my egg recipient would be around the same time?) so he is tiny   I can't stop thinking about him and I really hope that he is ok  

As you can see from my profile my tx has not been plain sailing so maybe the mental block I have is due to the emotional state I am at right now but I am sure this completed form is eagerly awaited, but I dont want to just write anything. I must say it is so much harder to deal with than I thought and really brings home to me the loses I have suffered, as somewhere in the World there is a child genetically connected to me and yet I am still childless   although I definately do not regret my decision to share and would share again if I get IVF again. Despite my pain I feel warm and cosy inside knowing that I have helped create a very much wanted family  

Anyway, looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good Afternoon FM 

Firstly I am sorry to read of your MMC's 

The dreaded form hey?  I remember it being so hard but I found as soon as I started writing it all just came out.

For the one that my receiptant can get after birth - I started to about what i was like as a child & the things I liked, What subjects I liked at school etc I also did a online personality test and included that with it. I found this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0 Which some receiptants have added to and it is great an helped me a lot.

For the one for the child when they were 18 - It was very hard, I will pm you with my letter to give you a helping hand.x

All the best,
Nicole.x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Nicole

Thank you soooo much, you have really helped by pointing me in the right direction. It will be good to finally just sit down and get this form started instead of me picking it up, looking at it and then putting it down because I couldn't do it!!!

I got your PM so thanks again for sharing, I feel so much better now  

All the best for a happy and healthy pg   

Love FM XXXXXX


----------

